# New Watch Magazine In The Uk



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Knowing me - this has already been posted elsewhere, but just in case it has not...

Spotted today in WH Smiths (and bought) 00/24 "*The Ultimate Watch Magazine*".

Only Â£3.95 for a high quality glossy mag, with quite a few interesting articles: The Origins of Omega and Tag Heuer, an interview with George Daniels, The life and times of Thomas Earnshaw, etc, etc.) as well as loads of high quality watch pics.

Its a larger than A4 magazine, with a cover dominated by a huge pic of the new Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Chronograph.

For a first edition, it looks promising indeed.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks George, will check this out tomorrow.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Like all others though?

Every other page an ad?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Actually no. This issue only has 15 full page ads (no small ads at all) out of a 98 page magazine. All quite high quality articles (just read the George Daniels one) and going to have a look at the history of Roskopf movements now "The mechanical predecessor of Swatch" it's billed as - interesting title!


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

This is the English edition of an established Dutch magazine. It is bi-monthly and exclusive to WH Smith. The copy referred to here is the one that was out around September/October. The next edition is due out this month. I bought it and am looking forward to the new one. It is high quality production and has iteresting articles. There is certainly room for a shop-distributed watch magazine. I subscribe to QP and 00/24 is a welcome additional source.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Been to my local WHSmiths... they know nothing about it & advised me to go back next week.


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> Been to my local WHSmiths... they know nothing about it & advised me to go back next week.


That dosn't surprise me a bit - W H Smith are not brilliant, most of times.

It is interesting that a new one is out. The only one that I know is QP and is a big let down in my opinion. Still think that US, German and Italian publications are better (even if one can only look at the the pictures)


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

ENY55V said:


> That dosn't surprise me a bit - W H Smith are not brilliant, most of times.


Know what you mean.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

The copy I got was billed as the first in the UK, and indeed, is an offshoot of a Dutch mag. It's issued date is September/October and according to the blurb inside the mag, will be published four times per year, making it a quarterly.

I got mine from WHS in Uxbridge, which is fair sized I suppose, but not as big as some I have seen (Watford for instance).


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

ESL said:


> The copy I got was billed as the first in the UK, and indeed, is an offshoot of a Dutch mag. It's issued date is September/October and according to the blurb inside the mag, will be published four times per year, making it a quarterly.
> 
> I got mine from WHS in Uxbridge, which is fair sized I suppose, but not as big as some I have seen (Watford for instance).


Thanks again George, will try again elsewhere with this info tomorrow.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

George is right that 00/24 is quarterly not bi-monthly as I said. UK issue 2 is due out this month.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm quite enjoying the first one - I'll be keeping a lookout for number 2.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

_Still_ trying to get one.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

If you're in the vicinity there were still two on the shelf at WH Smith in Holborn Circus this morning


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> If you're in the vicinity there were still two on the shelf at WH Smith in Holborn Circus this morning


No, not in the vicinity.
















Certainly going to keep trying to get a copy.









I will get one eventually.









Thanks for letting me know though Rich.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

My 710 bought me a copy today in Gloucester....she complained that it was a lot heavier than expected!

First impressions....plenty to actually read (not always the case with previous mags) and the photography looks fine too.

I could well be looking for the next issue.

Roger


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Picked up a copy tonight,plenty left on the shelf at Lakeside Thurrock,looks like ive got an interesting toilet read at last


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks like it's just me that's missing out with this mag then.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> Looks like it's just me that's missing out with this mag then.


No, I've missed it too. I'll buy one when they have a big feature issue on Vostoks.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Apparently, my local branch will not be stocking it now or in the future!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm missing out too.









WHS do a subscription and home delivery service but this one is not listed on their website. I've emailed them to see if it can be mailed out


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Robert said:


> I'm missing out too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be interesting to hear what they say to you Robert.

Hope they are more forthcoming with you.









Looks like I'm going to have to try a bit farther afield to get one from another branch I think.









Thanks for sharing that info though.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I've just been to WH Smith in Glasgow and found a very helpful assistant.

Apparently if its exclusive to WHS they call it a bookazine rather than a magazine !! They don't always display these so she checked the computer and computer says ...... 5 in stock.

Sadly, the stock room is just piled high and it will take her a while to find it so I've to go back later, around 4pm.

I'm glad a few forum members here have recommended this so the effort seems worthwhile. I've asked her to get two while she's there, so Bladerunner you'll have first shout.

Watch this space


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Good luck to all still hunting for it - I think its worthwhile.

And if anyone spots the next issue, a "head's up" would be appreciated.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Robert said:


> I've just been to WH Smith in Glasgow and found a very helpful assistant.
> 
> Apparently if its exclusive to WHS they call it a bookazine rather than a magazine !! They don't always display these so she checked the computer and computer says ...... 5 in stock.
> 
> ...


Robert,

That's really good of you.









I would like the second copy if available please.

Thanks very much for this.









This forum is brilliant.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm afraid our hopes have been dashed - she can't find them. She's going to look again on Sunday but frankly I don't hold out much hope


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll probably be bussing it in on Wednesday. I'll check in Smiths at Holborn and if any copies are still there I'll snag'em and let you know.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks to you both, fingers crossed.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Woohoo got a copy!

Thanks Rich you are a Gent.
















This forum is brilliant.


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> If you're in the vicinity there were still two on the shelf at WH Smith in Holborn Circus this morning


Rich, do you work near Holborn Circus - I work on Gray's Inn Road?


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Straight from the 00/24 website:

_00/24 Magazine will be distributed exclusively by WHSmith. In addition a system of controlled circulation has been set up to make sure affluent watch aficionados will receive their copy for free._

Do we have any "affluent watch aficionados"







out there









BTW anybody seen the 2nd issue yet - couldn't see it at WHS in Stockport?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

dougal74 said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > If you're in the vicinity there were still two on the shelf at WH Smith in Holborn Circus this morning
> ...


Not far. Just off Kingsway 

philijopa said:



> Do we have any "affluent watch aficionados"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I'm probably more effluent than affluent


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi

I bought the December (issue 2) 00/24 from Smiths in Maidstone. Maurice Lacroix on cover. Not read yet but looks good.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Cheers for the "heads up" I'm back off into Uxbridge tommorrow then for a look-see!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I managed to get issue 2 in WH Smith in Glasgow. Quite a lot of reading - a good few pages on the history of Tissot for example. I wonder what the cheapest watch featured in the magazine is?

WHS still haven't found the issue 1's they have in their stock room somewhere!


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

potz said:


> Could someone please post the link to this mag's website (or PM it if posting would contravene forum rules)?
> 
> I would like to check what chances there are of getting this in Germany, too.
> 
> Taaa


I've PMd you the link - its in Dutch!


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Holborn Circus WHS had 4 of Ed2 at lunchtime. Didn't buy a copy for myself as was only really intrigued by the Tissot article...maybe I'm on the wrong forum!









Decidedly for the more effluent [sic] among us, though I doubt the city boys need a magazine to tell them where to spend their bonuses.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > If you're in the vicinity there were still two on the shelf at WH Smith in Holborn Circus this morning
> ...


From Rabbit. Although I'm a new comer to the forum has any one had this magazine?

http://www.iwmagazine.com/


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

ESL said:


> Cheers for the "heads up" I'm back off into Uxbridge tommorrow then for a look-see!


Easy for Uxbridge perhaps - but a bit of a problem to find a WHS in Hanwell









I am getting the VERY SAD - QP magazine for free from most good jewellery shops in London (and just as well it is free, 'cos I would never buy it) - However I wouldn't mind subscribing to this new one - how does one do it? please.


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 10, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> Been to my local WHSmiths... they know nothing about it & advised me to go back next week.


Wrexham WHS had it - kept me interested during a business trip. That said I'm a sucker for any glossy magazine.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Rabbit said:


> From Rabbit. Although I'm a new comer to the forum has any one had this magazine?
> 
> http://www.iwmagazine.com/


Yeah Rabbit, I get it. WHSmith order it in for me - no extra cost, just ask them at your local one.

Lots of ads, but then for me that's half the enjoyment - slavering over the gorgeous pieces!









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> slavering over the gorgeous pieces!


I do the same with Mayfair


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally had chance to check this magazine out today







some lovely watches and some good information about advancements on the actually technology (This I didn't understand







)


----------

